# Pond Weed



## Chicken Man (Jul 28, 2018)

Guys,
This weed is growing aggressively in my moms pond.
What is it, and more importantly how do I kill it without harming the fish?

I hope I put this in the right place.
Thanks 
Chicken Man


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Water primrose. Rodeo is an aquatic glyphosate or you can use Imazapyr if you are really sensitive to the fish.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Reward(diquat) will burn it down quick without harming the fish


----------

